# Scout's First Birthday



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout's first birthday was last Friday. It came in the midst of a crazy, busy week -- Roxy's surgery, Chanukah, Roxy's cancer diagnosis... with more craziness in the days following his birthday -- the Hannah Montana concert and then a snow day today with the kids home ALL day! So, I am just getting around to posting about Scout's birthday. Although crazy busy, we did celebrate Scout's birthday on Friday with canine birthday cake. Scout carried his corner of the cake up to his bed, where he left it uneaten (probably for the best). Roxy scarved her piece, but threw up in the middle of the night (probaby from the cake) -- my husband cleaned it up, but somehow clogged the toilet in the process. :frusty: We never even got around to giving Scout his birthday presents. 

Hoping for a less hectic birthday celebration next year -- and, we'll take a pass on that cake next time.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, Scout is such a stinkin' cute birthday baby! *Happy belated 1st Birthday!*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

There certainly is a lot going on in your world. Happy birthday to Scout and prayers for Roxy and her diagnosis. Hope things calm down a lot at your house. There are days when it feels like nothing goes right. Wishing you a boring day.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Scout!!! :grouphug: arty: arty: arty: Roxy will be in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Scout. Will keep Roxie in my thoughts and wish the best outcome for her!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't gotten to read every day so I missed Roxy's cancer although I recall the posts about the tumor. From what I know low grade with narrow margins are a good thing and spindle cell means it effects the connective tissue. I am hoping that the oncologist gives you a decent report.

I am also wishing Scout a very happy first birthday. It sounds like he handled the celebration perfectly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Scout is just too cute looking at his birthday cake! I'm sure that he didn't mind all the craziness... the best gift is to be near you and your family!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Happy, happy belated 1st birthday darling Scout. I love the birthday photo and cake! Also sending warm wishes for Roxy's full recovery. Never a dull moment at su casa. I know that feeling~~this too shall pass !


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Scout. Hope things calm down for you and your family soon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Scout!!

He's SOO cute! That cake looks YUMMY?!?! lol...can people eat it too? 

Sorry to hear about Roxy  That sounds like a VERY chaotic week, and I would've probably held off on the presents for a few days, too. He's just precious!

Gucci sends her slobbery sweet girly kisses his way! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Scout.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Scout!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY SCOUT! VALENTINO SAYS ARF, ARF, ARF!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ONE YEAR OLD ALREADY!!! Can you believe it??

Happy Happy Birthday


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

oh... too much party cake! That is funny how Scout didn't eat it. Belle used to be a lot more picky but now she has the threat of Dora taking something, she eats it as fast as Dora runs over to check it out!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday, Scout!arty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Belated Happy 1st Birthday, Scout! 
I hope you got some good gifts. I also hope your sister, Roxy will have a quick and full recovery and things calm down for your folks!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scout.arty:arty: I will keep Roxie in my thoughts and prayers and hope for the best outcome for her.Sending you all:hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Scout! arty::cheer2:*

*We will keep Roxie in our prayers also.*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Scout!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Scout!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, I'm a little late to the party, your post was on the day I had surgery and I just now found it. But I wanted to add my belated happy birthday wishes for Scout. What a cute picture....too bad the cake looked better than the reality of it. I hope Roxy is feeling better now and things have calmed down at your house.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Happy belated birthday, Scout!!









Diane: My thoughts and prayers go out to Roxie...can you give everyone an update when things settle down a bit more for you.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

SCOUT, YOU ARE THE BEST....BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------

